# hydrolic oil



## Bob Douglass (Nov 2, 2020)

I changed the hydraulic oil in my 2520 today. After filling it with 3.9 gallons of fluid I didn't see it appear in the level window. Any suggestions as to why?


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

According to the manual I have, it shows 2.6 gallons as the capacity of hydraulic oil. I am thinking the oil level is above the sight glass. I would get a clean container and drain oil until you see the level in the sight glass.


----------



## Bob Douglass (Nov 2, 2020)

jd110 said:


> According to the manual I have, it shows 2.6 gallons as the capacity of hydraulic oil. I am thinking the oil level is above the sight glass. I would get a clean container and drain oil until you see the level in the sight glass.


My manual says 3.9 gallons. There is clearly no oil in the window.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

at risk of sounding like an idiot; do you have a puddle under the machine? or is it sitting on an angle?


----------



## Bob Douglass (Nov 2, 2020)

Haha, did check that. I had to put it away so it was started and driven into the garage. Worked fine. Still no indication in the glass window. 

The tractor is not mine. I am helping a place finish up the season after the original maintenance people left. Things were not maintained well. So i don't really know the history of this machine. The hydraulic system has a leak but it's just a slight drip so the window never showed any sign of oil. The old maintenance people were topping it off rather than fixing the leak. There was an almost empty bottle of hydraulic fluid near the tractor when I took over.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Just to be clear; we are talking this style, right?
https://www.deere.com/assets/pdfs/common/parts-and-service/manuals-training/2000 Series Compact Utility Tractors 2210 2305 2320 2520 2720.pdf
Deere has reused numbers.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Honestly, if you stick another 10-20% into it, and it shows up on the window, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just run the extra oil in that case and stay up at night wondering is got cheated.


----------



## Bob Douglass (Nov 2, 2020)

Groo said:


> Just to be clear; we are talking this style, right?
> https://www.deere.com/assets/pdfs/common/parts-and-service/manuals-training/2000 Series Compact Utility Tractors 2210 2305 2320 2520 2720.pdf
> Deere has reused numbers.


Yes


----------



## Greg4Massey (Dec 7, 2019)

Bob Douglass said:


> I changed the hydraulic oil in my 2520 today. After filling it with 3.9 gallons of fluid I didn't see it appear in the level window. Any suggestions as to why?


I have found in the past the putting new hydraulic oil in and relying on a window can be deceiving and the level is correct but because of the degradation of the window it cannot always be seen clearly, is it possible to remove the window from the tractor is it a screw in type


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Douglass said:


> Yes


Right from John Deere/Yanmar for this machine: 

MODEL: 2520, 3005 
OIL GRADE: Plus-50, Torq-Gard Supreme 3qts (2.8l) 
Hydraulic Fluid: Hy-Gard (J20C), or Low Viscosity Hy-Gard (J200), 3.9 Gal. (14.6l) 

Now, with all that said, there are 3 additional variables that would allow this machine to take MORE fluid. 
1. Does it have a loader? The loader would have additional fluid requirements. See the John Deere 200CX fluid capacity requirements. 
2. Does it have a backhoe? Likewise see the John Deere 46 fluid capacity requirements.
3. Does it have the optional hydraulic cooler? This too would require MORE fluid in the system. HYDRAULIC OIL COOLER AND OIL RETURN LINE (POWER SHIFT).


----------

